# Iphone passcode keypad changed, won't accept password



## a888305671 (Dec 7, 2015)

Hello, 
I own an Iphone 6 running (I think) ios 9 and today my phones simple 4 number password keypad (the 0-9 buttons one) changed to a qwerty keyboard with a complex passwords bar. It won't accept my password when I enter it on the new keyboard. It just started today and I haven't installed anything new. I don't want to restore my phone as I have information and pictures I need to keep. I also am opposed to jailbreaking as I have sensitive company information on my phone, but I would if needed. I turned off and on my phone in attempt to fix it, and now it says I must enter my passcode after it restarts. This is also blocking me from many features that would allow me to bypass a lock screen. I don't know what to do or what is causing this problem. I tried connecting to itunes and updating my phone but I don't have enough storage. If there was a way I could access my files without unlocking it and not restoring it I would be greatly appreciative. Any advice is very kind. Also if you need any more detail I would be glad to supply it. I am hesitant to test new ideas as it was just disabled for an hour, and I just got it back to not disabled.
Thanks!


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Have you tried storing your iphone pictures and data in itunes.
Call apple support for further assistance.
As per password help it is out of our assistance.
Last resort is that you may need to update your iphone from itunes. That happened to my wifes iphone when she could not unlock her phone and she lost everything too.


----------



## a888305671 (Dec 7, 2015)

texasbullet said:


> Have you tried storing your iphone pictures and data in itunes.
> Call apple support for further assistance.
> As per password help it is out of our assistance.
> Last resort is that you may need to update your iphone from itunes. That happened to my wifes iphone when she could not unlock her phone and she lost everything too.


Ya, sorry I am just kinda desperate at the moment. I'll try apple support again in a bit. Did you manage to find or do you now know a way to connect it to update to fix it?


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

Just go to itunes and it should detect your iphone and it will tell you if update is required.
You need to connect your iphone to your computer.


----------



## a888305671 (Dec 7, 2015)

texasbullet said:


> Just go to itunes and it should detect your iphone and it will tell you if update is required.


I already tried that and it says I need more space to update, is there anyway I can access the actual files themselves on the iphone? Thank you so much for your help.


----------



## texasbullet (Jun 11, 2014)

You may want to take it to a repair shop to see if they can save your files if not then you may say goodbye to them if updated.
You may want to check youtube to see if any info may be available.


----------



## a888305671 (Dec 7, 2015)

texasbullet said:


> You may want to take it to a repair shop to see if they can save your files if not then you may say goodbye to them if updated.
> You may want to check youtube to see if any info may be available.


Good advice. Thank you so much have a great day!


----------



## xpuser35776 (Sep 10, 2011)

It`s kinda too late but I would suggest finger print mode. It uses your finger print to log on!


----------

